# Circuitous circuit.



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I found this and had considered putting it in 'Funny Pictures', but then thought this was probably the best place:


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

For some of the disasters I have experienced building various circuits, I may as well have used that one


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I think my favourite is the battery with √2 volts ... :sweat:


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

As about as much use as the circuit diagram of a Decca Radar PCB which isn't the one that is fitted on your ship.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

BobClay said:


> I think my favourite is the battery with √2 volts ... :sweat:


'smatter, you never seen a reverse polarity battery before?


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I propose a race to be the first to calculate the effective resistance of the cat's cradle at lower right.
At least two people will have to produce the same answer for the rest to be sure it's right!


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

The resistance is 0.745 ohms

Looking forward to being verified
73
Andrew


----------

